# EI Dosing After Water Change?



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys, I have just recently started dosing EI. My question is this.

If I perform my weekly water change on a Thursday evening (which is the case) then when is the best time to add the first dose of Macros, Thursday evening, or Friday morning? By the time water change is complete my tank`s photoperiod is over. Would this mean that the plant`s nutrient uptake will have stopped/slowed, therefore making the need for additional NPK redundant?

Maybe I`m over analyzing the situation and it`s relevancy, but clarity on the matter would put a line through another one of my many questions, and queries.  

Many Thanks.


----------



## chilled84 (15 Jul 2011)

It dosnt matter when you dose dureing a change. Straight away would be fine. But if you wanna get fussy with it, dose the next day when your co2 comes on.


----------



## Bobtastic (15 Jul 2011)

As I understand the "best practise" for water changes, you should change the water b4 or after your photoperiod (and b4 or after your Co2 comes on or goes off). This way you don't impact the usual timings of gas on, lights on, plant growth. In this instance I dose my macro ferts straight after the change. 

I suppose this leads on to a larger question of "When is the best time to dose your fertilisers?" Do you dose first thing in the morning (as in b4 a normal 9-5 working day)? Or is it best to put them in a few minutes b4 you Co2 turns on?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Jul 2011)

In an ideal world this would be the scenario I would wish to adhere to, however with two small children, and a not-so-very-understanding wife my water change window of opportunity is available at this time, and this time only!  
Co2 injection has stopped prior to starting the water change, but I am neglecting my plants their final hour of photosynthesis. Is this a big NO NO?

I was concerned that by adding my macros directly after water change (10.0pm-ish) then adding Micros before I left for work (6am-ish) that I would not be leaving a long enough period between dosing. I`m sure I read somewhere that dosing both Macros and Micros in the same 24hr period is not desirable? Could you clarify?


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Jul 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Hi Guys, I have just recently started dosing EI. My question is this.
> 
> If I perform my weekly water change on a Thursday evening (which is the case) then when is the best time to add the first dose of Macros, Thursday evening, or Friday morning? By the time water change is complete my tank`s photoperiod is over. Would this mean that the plant`s nutrient uptake will have stopped/slowed, therefore making the need for additional NPK redundant?


Hello,
   You are making things more complicated than they need to be. Life is complicated enough. Change your water and dose macros immediately thereafter and don't worry about it. The plants will figure it out.

Cheers,


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Jul 2011)

Ha ha, I do have a habit of over-complicating things? Macro dose on water change day it is then? 
Cheers for the input. Appreciated.


----------

